# Hilfe für Neulinge?? Schwimmteich...



## Becky_Alo (13. Jan. 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

wir haben hier einige interesante Beiträge gelesen und uns stehen soooo viele Fragen im Kopf  , daher eröffnen wir hier jetzt mal ganz schnell ein neues Thema und hoffen, dass ihr uns nicht steinigt, weil das evtl. ein Dauerrenner ist...

Also: Wir sind eigentlich anz unverhofft zu unserem neuen Gartenteich gekomen, da wir uns in ihn und das dazugehörige Haus verliebt haben. Der Teich diente dem Vorbesitzer als Koi-Teich und ist 1,60m tief und fasst ca. 16000 Liter Wasser. Er ist mit Filterpumpe und UV Lampe gegen Algenbildung ausgestattet und im Moment Fischleer.

Da wir 2 uns nun ewig lange den Kopf zerbrochen   haben und nun zu dem Entschluss gekommen sind einen Schwimmteich daraus zu machen kommen nun unsere Fragen:

Einige Leute sagen, mit den richtigen Pflanzen benötigt man keinerlei Filter, wenn keine Fische drinnen sind, andere sprechen von nichts anderem, als Filtern und Pumpen... 

Wir wissen im Moment nicht, was denn nun der richtige Weg für uns wäre, da wir, wenn möglich, gern so viel Strom, wie möglich sparen möchten aber trotzdem gern einen schönen & gesunden Teich haben möchten....

Könnt ihr uns helfen??? :beeten
Wir sind über jeden Tip und Hinweis dankbar!!!


----------



## axel (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe für Neulinge??*

Hallo 

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden :Willkommen2
Habt Ihr den einen Vornamen für uns ?
Also 16000 l sind wohl für einen Schwimmteich zu wenig . Der sollte mehr Volumen haben .
Ich hab auf meinem Grundstück sehr wenig Platz und wollte auch mal in den Teich hopsen. Bei meinem Teich  sinds auch so 15000 Liter geworden .
Das Wasser war den ersten Sommer Glasklar . Nur Fadenalgen hatte ich an den Wänden und am Boden . 
Hab ne kleine 36 Watt Pumpe die das Wasser aus dem Teich in einen Druckfilter und dann in einen Pflanzenfilter pumpt . Von dort aus läuft das Wasser wieder in den Teich .
Vor dem Schwimmen im Teich bin ich immer unter die Dusche um ihn durch mich nicht zusätzlich zu belasten .
Obwohl ich kleine Fische im Teich habe wie Moderlischen Goldehlritzen Bitterlinge und Gründlinge sehr zufrieden mit dem Wasser .
Ich hoffe das bleibt so , zumal sich meine Wasserpflanzen ja erst noch entwickeln .
Versucht es mit ner Kleinen Pumpe und vielen Wasserpflanzen . 
Sehr hilfreich sind für ne Beratung immer Fotos .

Lg
axel


----------



## wasserläufer (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe für Neulinge??*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum

Ein Foto des vorhandenen Teiches wäre wirklich angebracht, Informationen gibt es genug, nur wie verarbeite ich sie für mein eigens Projekt...
Das ist die eigentliche Frage..
Wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist um das Gewässer, wäre es vielleicht möglich das Wasservolumen zu erhöhen in dem man an den Seiten größere Flachwasserzonen einrichtet und das eigentliche Becken als Badebereich nutzt.
In diesem Falle könnte eventuell auf eine Pumpe verzichtet werden.

Gruß Reinhard
---------------
Projekt 2007 ´Badeteich´


----------



## günter-w (13. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe für Neulinge??*

Hallo Becky,
willkommen im Forum. Wie ich lese seid ihr vom Schwimmteichvirus befallen. Zu eurem Projekt möchte ich vorweg sagen. Welche art Nutzung  sollte es sein, bei 16000 l wird es ein Saunatauchbecken oder Abkühlbecken. Zum Schwimmen beginnen die Beckenlänge bei min 8m und 3m Breite und 1,5m Tiefe. plus die gleiche Fäche für Pflanzen dann kommt man auf ca 60000 l wie gesagt das wäre das Minimum wenn man von einem Schwimmteich sprechen will. besser sind Flächen ab 100m² wenn es auf dem Grundstück machbar ist. Wichtig ist das ihr euch so viel wie möglich fertige Schwimmteiche an schaut und spricht mit den Besitzern und lasst euch von deren Erfahrung berichten damit ihr für euch das passende System aussucht. Ich gehe mal davon aus das ihr euren Schwimmteich selbst bauen wollt. Dazu kann ich den Naturagartkatalog www.naturagart.com  empfeheln oder Schwimmteichselbstbau von Ralf Glenk www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de da gibt es schon sehr gute Info. Zum informieren könnt ihr auch gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen und ab Mai sogar probebaden. Ihr seid nicht die Ersten die das bei uns machen zumal ihr ja nur ca. 100km weg wohnt. Mit sicherheit gibt es viele Beiträge die einige Themen bereits behandelt haben auch hier mal kräftig informieren wenn dann noch Unklarheiten sind einfach fragen.


----------



## Becky_Alo (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe für Neulinge?? Schwimmteich...*

Hi ihr Lieben, 


Ui, da sind ja schon einige Antworten zusammen gekommen...


Na klar zeigen wir euch gern mal Fotos, doch zur Zeit ist noch nur weiß zu sehen, wegen dem Schnee... :O)
OK, nen richtigen schwimmteich haben wir jetzt mitlerweile wohl echt nicht,der Vergleich mit dem Tauchbecken ist aber auch etwas falsch (als Tauchbecken bezeichnen wir eher unseren 2. Teich, denn der ist Rund mit knapp 1,20m Durchmesser und 1,40m Tiefe... ) )

Wie ihr uns ja auch schon vorgeschlagen habt: Wir werden uns hier mal durch einige Threads lesen und noch ein bissel einlesen ins Teichleben... 
Ich/Wir denken mit der Zeit lernt man wohlauch immer ein Stück mehr dazu. Wir sind halt jetzt estmal halt noch die "Neulinge" in diesem Gebiet..


VIELEN Dank aber schonmal für die ersten Hilfen!!!
Becky & Alo


----------

